# Urban Meyer is staying!!!



## Gatornation79 (Dec 27, 2009)

ESPN just reported that Urban Meyer is staying, and is gonna take a leave of abscene next season, then return to coaching. O-corinator Steve Adizzio will coach next yr. That is great news


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess family life was not all that great. He must could not go to sleep last night. He was reading a good book.


----------



## Gatornation79 (Dec 27, 2009)

he probably just thought about how much he was gonna miss blowing out ga and decicded to come back


----------



## ACguy (Dec 27, 2009)

Gatornation79 said:


> ESPN just reported that Urban Meyer is staying, and is gonna take a leave of abscene next season, then return to coaching. O-corinator Steve Adizzio will coach next yr. That is great news



Adizzio as the head coach next year   . I am going to be sick.


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2009)

"That's an attention getter." Buford T. Justice


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 27, 2009)

The players he used to blow out UGA are gone Gatornation 79! Now UF is gonna be the hunted and I can't wait!! I just hope Richt gets a mean streak in him by then and he'll run it up like "No class" Meyer. He comes by it honest though--the UF fans are the same way and they better develop a taste for humble pie.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 27, 2009)

Weird situation. I can understand quitting, but why quit then half way "not quit"? I can't see how this in any way will do anything but hurt FL football....


----------



## threadfin-nole (Dec 27, 2009)

Nobody cares about Oscar except Gator fans. He is scum. What goes around comes around. Time to pay the piper Meyer.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I've lost some respect for him as if he is just scared to coach the first year after Tebow's departure. He decided his family ain't that important?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 27, 2009)

Well Gatorb, you are a DISTINCT minority. I had a middle aged woman who didn't know me from Adam but saw my UGA hat and did the old Gator Chomp to me. I was the adult in the situation and let her have her fun though so I speak from first hand. All I'm saying is this--I hope y'all handle losing better than you handle winning.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Weird situation. I can understand quitting, but why quit then half way "not quit"? I can't see how this in any way will do anything but hurt FL football....



Sounds like damage control. Recruits were blind sided by this one.


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> did you just listen to the 40 minute press conference?? I just gained a LOT more respect for him and Jeremy Foley after listening to it all.



He wants the attention to go to the sugar bowl? Why did he come out with this now, why not after the bowl game?


----------



## chadair (Dec 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Well Gatorb, you are a DISTINCT minority. I had a middle aged woman who didn't know me from Adam but saw my UGA hat and did the old Gator Chomp to me. I was the adult in the situation and let her have her fun though so I speak from first hand. All I'm saying is this--I hope y'all handle losing better than you handle winning.





that mean woman

and I guess this question is for the Tech fans. But how ironic is it that Sugarhill dog questions a fan base about class?


----------



## sleeze (Dec 27, 2009)

I just gained even more RESPECT for Meyer, Foley, and our Players after watching the Presser.

Its great to be a Florida Gator.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 27, 2009)

I see NO irony at all--LOL!! I guess guys like Lilburn Joe, make it hard for Tech fans when they lose to UGA.Hate to name names though.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2009)

It's so hard to leave the GatorNation ....Billy Donovan knew a good thing is hard to leave.


----------



## chadair (Dec 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I see NO irony at all--LOL!! I guess guys like Lilburn Joe, make it hard for Tech fans when they lose to UGA.Hate to name names though.



change a name and a school in that sentnce and it will work here too


I still can't believe u let a WOMAN do that to u


----------



## NDFAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Weird situation. I can understand quitting, but why quit then half way "not quit"? I can't see how this in any way will do anything but hurt FL football....




I agree. Very weird. Seems like he wants to distance himself from what may be a "down" year next year for the Gators. You're either in all the way or you're not. Does he get paid his full salary during his leave?


----------



## chadair (Dec 27, 2009)

NDFAN said:


> I agree. Very weird. Seems like he wants to distance himself from what may be a "down" year next year for the Gators. You're either in all the way or you're not. Does he get paid his full salary during his leave?



yes he does. he is still the head coach at Uf.

and unless I misunderstood his comment at the press conference, he said his gut feelin was that he would be coachin in 2010.

that fact that Meyer would not respond to his health issues, really bothers me. But hopefully he will talk with Mack Brown and others who dictate as much or more then they coach. I just prey he does not turn to Bowden for advice.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 27, 2009)

NDFAN said:


> I agree. Very weird. Seems like he wants to distance himself from what may be a "down" year next year for the Gators. You're either in all the way or you're not. Does he get paid his full salary during his leave?



Yep, what the heck is going on??????????


----------



## Lil'Joe (Dec 27, 2009)

He should be a politician. I kinda felt sorry for him for a second. Read where he told his family on Christmas he was resiging and his daughter said "I get my daddy back!" Guess that scared him off and he figured he'd risk his health to stay away from them???
So much for his honesty and integrity.


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Adizzio as the head coach next year   . I am going to be sick.



My general feeling as well.....May be a long season but I don't think Meyer will sit back and watch a meltdown....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2009)

Tailstalker said:


> My general feeling as well.....May be a long season but I don't think Meyer will sit back and watch a meltdown....



I dont want to be the bad guy here, but the MELT down has begun.


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 27, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> I dont want to be the bad guy here, but the MELT down has begun.



The dreams of Dawg Nation at work......Meyer will get well long before the cocktail party......


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 27, 2009)

Meyer Steps Down...Meyer Steps Up....At this rate his heart should be just fine in no time.....


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> I dont want to be the bad guy here, but the MELT down has begun.



There is no melt down. He will be coaching the gators in the first game next year. I think he should have kept this hush hush until he was confident on what he was going to do. I have seen on here where some guys have more respect for him being a family man. 24 hours later getting his health back to coach is more important than getting his health back for his family. Seems like to me getting his health back and taking a couple of years off to dedicate to his family would be more important.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> The players he used to blow out UGA are gone Gatornation 79! Now UF is gonna be the hunted and I can't wait!! I just hope Richt gets a mean streak in him by then and he'll run it up like "No class" Meyer. He comes by it honest though--the UF fans are the same way and they better develop a taste for humble pie.


Dude you need to shut your mouth, you know as much about football as my bassett hound... and she is actually "dumber than a brick. "   I actually try to be civil with UGA fans but you are the type that wants attention so I will give it to you...   you will still be UF's whipping boy and get used to becoming GT's new whipping boy.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 27, 2009)

riprap said:


> He wants the attention to go to the sugar bowl? Why did he come out with this now, why not after the bowl game?



That is a great question that nobody seems to want to answer.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> and get used to becoming GT's new whipping boy.



Hahahahaha.....that's a stretch. 

8 out of 9.


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2009)

fairhope said:


> That is a great question that nobody seems to want to answer.



Trying to take the spotlight off the tide I guess. No way another week would have hurt. He could have just consulted his family a little longer on this personal matter.


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2009)

fairhope said:


> That is a great question that nobody seems to want to answer.





Gatorb said:


> i dont think anyone knows that answer.................



He probably came out with it because it was about to be leaked and he didn't want it coming out that way.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 27, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Hahahahaha.....that's a stretch.
> 
> 8 out of 9.



Everything starts at some point, your coach has peaked and is on a downward trend imo.  IF we can keep our coach then I feel bad for college football in about 2 years.  Teams already don't want to schedule us because of our "weird HS O" and one decent SEC team has "rescheduled" playing us because of it.   UGA can't run and hide with the clowns, nor should they.   If CPJ is willing to spend about 10 to 12 years here you guys are in trouble.  His type of Oline recruits wll make your DL want to quit playing football!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 27, 2009)

Very strange situation. If his health is in such bad shape I wish him the best and hope that he gets all of it ironed out. BUT, you Gators can't blame rival fans for looking at the situation with some suspicion. Is his health a real issue? Did Foley convince him to "stay on" until after signing day knowing he'll be gone? Does he realize that he lost maybe the best assistant coach in America as well as his WR coach and recruiting coordinator and is on the verge of losing his starting QB, about half of his OL, both DE's, his top two WR targets, and a couple off of the secondary and is trying to find his "out" of G-ville while he's still pretty much on top? Not saying any of this is the case but is smells fishy...


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Very strange situation. If his health is in such bad shape I wish him the best and hope that he gets all of it ironed out. BUT, you Gators can't blame rival fans for looking at the situation with some suspicion. Is his health a real issue? Did Foley convince him to "stay on" until after signing day knowing he'll be gone? Does he realize that he lost maybe the best assistant coach in America as well as his WR coach and recruiting coordinator and is on the verge of losing his starting QB, about half of his OL, both DE's, his top two WR targets, and a couple off of the secondary and is trying to find his "out" of G-ville while he's still pretty much on top? Not saying any of this is the case but is smells fishy...


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Dude you need to shut your mouth, you know as much about football as my bassett hound... and she is actually "dumber than a brick. "   I actually try to be civil with UGA fans but you are the type that wants attention so I will give it to you...   you will still be UF's whipping boy and get used to becoming GT's new whipping boy.



Dude. You're usually at least half logical and I don't blame you in the least for calling out someone you think needs it but the "get used to becoming GT's new whipping boy" just shows that maybe your basset hound has rubbed off on you a little as well. Call out SHD for being what you think he is but bring this sort of mess into it and you're losing those of us who might've otherwise agreed with you.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2009)

Resica said:


> He probably came out with it because it was about to be leaked and he didn't want it coming out that way.



Good point. Add to that the fact that they would need to get a start on looking for a replacement asap.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 27, 2009)

I have no doubt he'll be the coach at kickoff of the first game next year. Just weird how everything went down.

Ya'll can rest assured we'll never know the "whole" story.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Dude. You're usually at least half logical and I don't blame you in the least for calling out someone you think needs it but the "get used to becoming GT's new whipping boy" just shows that maybe your basset hound has rubbed off on you a little as well. Call out SHD for being what you think he is but bring this sort of mess into it and you're losing those of us who might've otherwise agreed with you.



 I can completely agree with you.  The problem with GT/UGA relations are that you guys love to hate on types like  lil joe while MOST uga fans on here that are not regulars are the same type.  Makes half rational GT fans tired of laying down and ready for ...........


----------



## sleeze (Dec 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Very strange situation. If his health is in such bad shape I wish him the best and hope that he gets all of it ironed out. BUT, you Gators can't blame rival fans for looking at the situation with some suspicion. Is his health a real issue? Did Foley convince him to "stay on" until after signing day knowing he'll be gone? Does he realize that he lost maybe the best assistant coach in America as well as his WR coach and recruiting coordinator and is on the verge of losing his starting QB, about half of his OL, both DE's, his top two WR targets, and a couple off of the secondary and is trying to find his "out" of G-ville while he's still pretty much on top? Not saying any of this is the case but is smells fishy...



So you are questioning if this Whole health issue is made up? WOW, just WOW.  Should not be a question at all.  

But yeah this was a big recruiting ploy..... .  A la Kiffin.

Man Urban is a smart one. he he.

And every team losses players.  We lost Harvin last year who most Gator fans say is the most Explosive/best player to come out of florida.  We only lost one game w/o him, this past year.

 We have lost position coaches too since Urban has got here.  Nothing unusual for a top program like UF to lose coaches.  That comes with success, which we have had a lot of.

We are the Florida Gators.  We have a great sports/football program.  

We are not called the Florida Urban Meyers or the Florida Tim Tebows.  Wish some rival fans would get it in there head, We will STILL be competing for Championships fellas.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> We will STILL be competing for Championships fellas.


 

Ya'll hope.......


----------



## sleeze (Dec 27, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Ya'll hope.......



and yall hope not.

I like our chances.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> The players he used to blow out UGA are gone Gatornation 79! Now UF is gonna be the hunted and I can't wait!! I just hope Richt gets a mean streak in him by then and he'll run it up like "No class" Meyer. He comes by it honest though--the UF fans are the same way and they better develop a taste for humble pie.



See post like this is why Gator fans are mean to UGA fans.  You call our coach names . You act like UGA will be alot better then UF next year when UF has won 17 of the last 20 meetings.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> and yall hope not.
> 
> I like our chances.


 
Actually I like for FL to dominate the East. I'm a fan of beating GOOD teams, or at least having a chance to beat good teams.


----------



## TroupTC (Dec 27, 2009)

Reminds me of the year that Duke basketball was having a bad year.  Coach K took a leave because of back problems and then he asked that the NCAA not to count the loses that year against his personal won/lose record.

Urban is a good coach but he's also a bit of a drama queen.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I can completely agree with you.  The problem with GT/UGA relations are that you guys love to hate on types like  lil joe while MOST uga fans on here that are not regulars are the same type.  Makes half rational GT fans tired of laying down and ready for ...........



I know the feeling and I agree that unfortunately it's almost impossible to ignore the ones that need to be ignored the most. .


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Everything starts at some point, your coach has peaked and is on a downward trend imo. IF we can keep our coach then I feel bad for college football in about 2 years. Teams already don't want to schedule us because of our "weird HS O" and one decent SEC team has "rescheduled" playing us because of it. UGA can't run and hide with the clowns, nor should they. If CPJ is willing to spend about 10 to 12 years here you guys are in trouble. His type of Oline recruits wll make your DL want to quit playing football!


 


You are crackin' me up!  You do realize that UGA beat Tech this year don't you?

Really, if you can't beat UGA when you are on top and they are not, how do you expect to beat them when they get rollin' again?

Very funny!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> So you are questioning if this Whole health issue is made up? WOW, just WOW.  Should not be a question at all.
> 
> But yeah this was a big recruiting ploy..... .  A la Kiffin.
> 
> Man Urban is a smart one. he he.




If you'll read it again, I simply said that I wasn't saying that any of it was the case but it was fishy and would raise questions. Yesterday at this time his health was in such bad shape that he needed to walk away from millions of dollars and one of the best CFB coaching gigs in the country then 24 hours later his health isn't quite that bad after all. Yeah... Nothing to see here. And where did I say it was a recruiting ploy? I said maybe Foley convinced him to say he's staying "maybe" so that the recruiting class doesn't dissolve. Comprende?


----------



## sleeze (Dec 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> If you'll read it again, I simply said that I wasn't saying that any of it was the case but it was fishy and would raise questions. Yesterday at this time his health was in such bad shape that he needed to walk away from millions of dollars and one of the best CFB coaching gigs in the country then 24 hours later his health isn't quite that bad after all. Yeah... Nothing to see here. And where did I say it was a recruiting ploy? I said maybe Foley convinced him to say he's staying "maybe" so that the recruiting class doesn't dissolve. Comprende?



Ummm , Okay maybe you didn't directly say these things.  But you were pretty much implying these things.  

Just because you threw in words like "maybe" doesnt mean you werent trying to stir the pot.  

And who said that his health "wasn't that bad after all"?  Did i miss that in the Presser?  Did you even watch it?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> You are crackin' me up!  You do realize that UGA beat Tech this year don't you?
> 
> Really, if you can't beat UGA when you are on top and they are not, how do you expect to beat them when they get rollin' again?
> 
> Very funny!



We will have the chance to tailgate together really soon.  I'll get you a ticket as long as you promise to stick around after a Bama loss.  The last time a real team from Alabama came to Bobby Dodd  we sent B. Jacobs, C. Willams, and R Brown home with less than 60 yards combined.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> We will have the chance to tailgate together really soon. I'll get you a ticket as long as you promise to stick around after a Bama loss. The last time a real team from Alabama came to Bobby Dodd we sent B. Jacobs, C. Willams, and R Brown home with less than 60 yards combined.


 
Let's do it!  You will get to see what a great defense looks like! 
But yall really made UGA look like they had a great defense this year as well and we know the truth where that is concerned. 
It would be great and I'm going to hold you to it!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> We will have the chance to tailgate together really soon. I'll get you a ticket as long as you promise to stick around after a Bama loss. The last time a real team from Alabama came to Bobby Dodd we sent B. Jacobs, C. Willams, and R Brown home with less than 60 yards combined.


 
Don't forget about me too ol' buddy!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 27, 2009)

Urban Favre.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 27, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Don't forget about me too ol' buddy!



Brother I never forget you, where do you want to sit?   Since most people think it will be a Bama blowout will you bring the tissues for Jhughes?


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Brother I never forget you, where do you want to sit? Since most people think it will be a Bama blowout will you bring the tissues for Jhughes?


 
Heck some of the starters are still in HS I ain't gonna predict NOTHING this far ahead of time. Will it be at Bobby Dodd in '12 or '13? As far as seats go on the 50 about 15-20 rows up should be about perfect......I'll bring tissues too, whoever needs them can use 'em LOL.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 27, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Brother I never forget you, where do you want to sit? Since most people think it will be a Bama blowout will you bring the tissues for Jhughes?


 
I'll bring my own tissues and I won't mind at all letting you use them. 

We do need to try and make it happen.  If I'm alive, I'll be there!

By the way, I don't even know the names of the players that will be on the team then, so I would never be so brash as to say who will win or lose that matchup.

I do know who I will be pulling for however!  ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Ummm , Okay maybe you didn't directly say these things.  But you were pretty much implying these things.
> 
> Just because you threw in words like "maybe" doesnt mean you werent trying to stir the pot.
> 
> And who said that his health "wasn't that bad after all"?  Did i miss that in the Presser?  Did you even watch it?



I wasn't implying anything man. I said I hope that his health is ok but that you Gators shouldn't be surprised when rival fans raise questions about what EVERYONE but the ones dipping into the deepest depths of the punch bowl  thinks is a very very odd situation. A very successful coach comes from out of absolutely nowhere and retires in his prime because of poor health that nobody really knew about then 24 hours later he "unretires" saying he's taking an indefinite  LOA? It's almost w/o precedence. If I had to guess (and yes it's an uneducated guess by a rival fan) I'd say that he does have health problems, his family and doctors have told him he should stop coaching, take the stress from his life and sit fat and happy on the millions he has in the bank and do something like being a paid guest on CFB shows from time to time, write a book, etc and he was at peace with the decision. Then Foley and crew saw the red lights on the phone lit up with recruits parents and to control the fire Foley asked him to not retire yet and to say he thinks he'll be the coach in 2010 and to at least wait until after signing day to retire if he so chooses. That's certainly not an off the wall thought out of left field. His timing was as bad as it could've been as far as UF football is concerned. Then again, it's just my opinion of what might have transpired and he might come back in 2010 and win 19 more NC's. Neither one of us knows.


----------



## chadair (Dec 27, 2009)

Greene, I'm not sure why it was released yesterday, and why he reached the decision last night that he did, but I can gaurentee you, there was no way he would not be coaching somewhere in two years, and as far as he is concerned, there is NO BETTER JOB in all the land. Dr Machen 1st approached him about the LOA weeks ago, then Foley did. So I would imagine that his wife Shelley had has much to do with him goin this route as anyone did. I'm sure she knew as he knew that he is a college football coach, and he is not the type of person who can sit and do nothing for ANY period of time. 
This is the best thing for the UF program at this time. Urban will take a few months off and get whatever the doctors tell him fixed that needs fixing!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 27, 2009)

chadair said:


> Greene, I'm not sure why it was released yesterday, and why he reached the decision last night that he did, but I can gaurentee you, there was no way he would not be coaching somewhere in two years, and as far as he is concerned, there is NO BETTER JOB in all the land. Dr Machen 1st approached him about the LOA weeks ago, then Foley did. So I would imagine that his wife Shelley had has much to do with him goin this route as anyone did. I'm sure she knew as he knew that he is a college football coach, and he is not the type of person who can sit and do nothing for ANY period of time.
> This is the best thing for the UF program at this time. Urban will take a few months off and get whatever the doctors tell him fixed that needs fixing!



Maybe you're right. I know that's the rosiest picture for UF and it's certainly possible. Just not sure I buy it. I can't imagine a spouse telling a husband and father of three who is 100% set for life to continue to do a job that just yesterday he thought might be killing him. Take off the UF hat for a minute. Think about the timing. It couldn't wait another six weeks till signing day or even another week until after the Sugar Bowl. Whatever it is/was must have been pretty serious in the minds of those that matter for him to feel the need to have to do it when he did. Just bizarre that he had a change of heart a day later. Chest pains, losing 20 pounds in two weeks, etc. just isn't something that is corrected long term by taking a couple of months off. It's corrected by a complete lifestyle change. Who knows? I hope he's fine and comes back for another decade but the reason to doubt it is out there and there's not really any taking it back.


----------



## chadair (Dec 27, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Maybe you're right. I know that's the rosiest picture for UF and it's certainly possible. Just not sure I buy it. I can't imagine a spouse telling a husband and father of three who is 100% set for life to continue to do a job that just yesterday he thought might be killing him. Take off the UF hat for a minute. Think about the timing. It couldn't wait another six weeks till signing day or even another week until after the Sugar Bowl. Whatever it is/was must have been pretty serious in the minds of those that matter for him to feel the need to have to do it when he did. Just bizarre that he had a change of heart a day later. Chest pains, losing 20 pounds in two weeks, etc. just isn't something that is corrected long term by taking a couple of months off. It's corrected by a complete lifestyle change. Who knows? I hope he's fine and comes back for another decade but the reason to doubt it is out there and there's not really any taking it back.



Darren, because it's MY team, the glass is half full I nor anyone on here knows what transpired last night, or the last few months. I do believe his wife knows as well as anyone what is best for him. I have no clue why the timing is so bad, but as much as Meyer has done for UF football, he deserves the benefit of the doubt from Florida fans. Time will tell what all the intentions were.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 28, 2009)

Even if this is just a ploy to keep recruits what he should have done was just quietly turned over the reins to his coordinators prior to the Sugar Bowl, showed up on the sidelines in New Orleans to keep appearances, and then dropped the bomb after signing day.

Oh well, this is just speculation, I'm not in the man's shoes and he knows what he is doing.  I'm confused as anyone as to what is going on.  I don't think I've ever seen something quite this bizarre and I've been following NCAA football for well over 20 years hardcore now.  Quite frankly I'm awestruck with what has transpired in the last 48 hours.


----------



## LittleHolder (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is a link to the Dec 7th Sports Illust. issue story.  If you get SI it is old news but some of you might care to read about his previous health issues and how involved his wife is with his career.  I really do not think any of this is a plot, scheme, or ploy for any reason.  Some things just happen how and when they happen.  

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1163435/index.htm


----------



## proside (Dec 28, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Urban Favre.



That is so funny!

As a Florida fan I cant understand what we are doing down there in Gainsville!

We have a Sugar Bowl Game to play and ouc HBC is announcing health issues and retirement before the game and then comes back and unretires!

All this could and should have been dealt with after the Sugar Bowl game.

I personally see the unretirement as a save the Recruits mission. To me there is a Big difference in a Meyer led Florida team Vs our current OC that we have named as new HBC

I wont mention names but all you posters from rival teams especially 1 from UGA who thinks Meyer is running for the hills because our lack of Talent.

We are not GT

Remember we have owned you for 20 years 

Nothing wrong with talking smack

 But note to UGA fan

Talk smack to someone you can beat not someone who thumps you year in and year out!

Just a few thoughts from the ignore list!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 28, 2009)

I think Meyer is done.  I think his reverse statement is a way to try and save some recruits.  I am sure they were shell shocked by the announcement.   I may be wrong but I dont think he will be back on the Florida sidelines.

But, I have been wrong before.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will reserve my comments untill all of the details come out.  As someone who suffers from the same health issue in relation to my ticker I hope he makes the right decision.  I don't have the ability to retire.  He does and I wish him the best in health whether this was a stunt or not.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sure most of you have read this but it's the NYT interview from Saturday... before he didn't retire.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/27/sports/ncaafootball/27florida.html

By PETE THAMEL
Published: December 26, 2009 
Hours after Florida lost to Alabama in the Southeastern Conference title game on Dec. 5, Gators Coach Urban Meyer awoke in the middle of the night with severe chest pains. 

He had experienced similar pains the past two years, but this time was different. He lost consciousness, went to a hospital in an ambulance and had more than nine hours of testing. 

That night was the tipping point for Meyer, 45, who stunned college football on Saturday by announcing that he was stepping down from coaching. 

“There was no heart damage,” Meyer said. “But I didn’t want there to be a bad day where there were three kids sitting around wondering what to do next. It was the pattern of what I was doing and how I was doing it. It was self-destructive.”

Meyer said in a telephone interview late Saturday that the hospital trip prompted weeks of soul searching that ended on Christmas night, when he told his family he would be leaving his job at Florida. He said that his 18-year-old daughter, Nicki, hugged him and said, “I get my daddy back.”

“I saw it as a sign from God that this was the right thing to do,” Meyer said of his daughter’s reaction. “I was worried about letting people down. I was feeling so awful and concerned about my health. That was among several other signs that said it’s time to back away.”

Meyer led the Gators to two of the past three national titles and posted a career record of 95-18, including a 56-10 mark at Florida entering the Sugar Bowl. 

If there was a hallmark to Meyer’s coaching style, both on and off the field, it was his relentlessness. He said he found himself e-mailing recruits in church. He said that his 16-year-old daughter told him that she had not felt as if she had talked to him in the past two years. In a 10-day period around the SEC title game, Meyer said, he lost 20 pounds. Meyer discussed coaching one more year with Florida’s athletic director, Jeremy Foley, but decided to step down immediately. 

“When your health flashes before your eyes, what’s before you means more than anything,” he said. “I have a strong faith that there’s a reason for everything, and God has a plan for us. I just don’t know what it is.”

Asked if he would return to coaching, Meyer said he had not thought about it. But it appeared clear that he would not return anytime soon. He said his main concern was winning the Sugar Bowl against Cincinnati on Jan. 1 and making sure he took care of his coaches and his players. 

“I just want to win this game for these players and make sure that the University of Florida is in good shape,” Meyer said. “I haven’t even thought about anything after that, other than I’m a Gator and I’ll always be a Gator.”

The decision came as a surprise to many people close to Meyer. He said he broke down in tears multiple times when addressing his team Saturday. He said the players took the news well, understanding that he was putting his health first. 

“I was very concerned about that,” he said. “They were awesome. They stayed 45 minutes afterward.” 

Meyer’s father, Bud, said he did not know of his son’s decision until he received a phone call Saturday night. 

“He just doesn’t take losing very well,” Bud Meyer said. “He doesn’t want to die because he wants to raise his family. He feels he has an obligation to raise his family. He takes it extremely hard. That’s what happens.”

Mississippi State Coach Dan Mullen, a former assistant to Meyer, said he was stunned by the news, which he heard when he was on an exercise machine while watching bowl games at his house Saturday. Mullen said building a successful program consumed Meyer. 

“When he commits to doing something, it consumed him,” said Mullen, who worked with Meyer at Notre Dame, Utah and Florida. “I think that takes a toll on you after a while. Putting that much in. It burns you out pretty quick.”

The news sent shockwaves through the sport and raised a fascinating question: Who will replace Meyer in what some consider the best job in college football? The two top candidates will be Oklahoma Coach Bob Stoops and Mullen. Both are former Florida assistant coaches: Stoops was the defensive coordinator during Steve Spurrier’s tenure, and Mullen left after last season to take over at Mississippi State. Other names to be considered include Boise State ’s Chris Petersen; Stanford’s Jim Harbaugh; Louisville’s Charlie Strong, who was Florida’s defensive coordinator until this month; and Utah’s Kyle Whittingham. 

Meyer will be involved in the choice of his successor, but the decision will be Foley’s.

Meyer’s resignation was met with shock and understanding by other top coaches. Many said they respected his decision. 

“Being a college football coach, especially at the level of Florida, is like being on Wall Street,” Texas Christian Coach Gary Patterson said. “It’s a pressure that multiplies when you consider all the different things that go along with it. You’re talking about millions of dollars, the pressure to win, the fan base. It’s a seven-day evaluation.”

Mississippi Coach Houston Nutt said: “It’s a shame. It really is.”

For Meyer, it was the only decision. 

“I made the decision that had to be made at this time,” he said. “There were all the warning signs. I felt like God was telling me I have to slow down and stop it.”


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe he can't coach at the D1 level. The stress he's went thru is no different than any other coach at these Division 1 programs, the stress of winning is all the same. I also question the timing of this and expect Coach Kiffin not to be idle much longer.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 28, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqH21LEmfbQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqH21LEmfbQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I do not know what to think?


----------



## chadair (Dec 28, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Maybe he can't coach at the D1 level. The stress he's went thru is no different than any other coach at these Division 1 programs, the stress of winning is all the same. I also question the timing of this and expect Coach Kiffin not to be idle much longer.



I disagree. One of the reasons SOS left was because of the pressure not to win an SEC championship. And that 10 wins was considered a losin season. Even tho SOS set the bar at UF, it is extremely high. Other then Alabama, I can't think of another school that has the same mind set.

 I can say for my self, that this year was extremely dissapointing. I'm not upset by any means, but there was definatley an expectation this year considering the entire team came back.


----------



## justus3131 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Gators/Dawgs*



Sugar HillDawg said:


> The players he used to blow out UGA are gone Gatornation 79! Now UF is gonna be the hunted and I can't wait!! I just hope Richt gets a mean streak in him by then and he'll run it up like "No class" Meyer. He comes by it honest though--the UF fans are the same way and they better develop a taste for humble pie.


 Upon reflection, it seems some of those Gator players that have blown Ga out have been gone for 20 years.  UF has had Ga's number for 17 of the last 20 years.  There is no reason to believe the trend will change in the near future.  I think UF may be in Ga's head at this point, much the same as Ga used to be in UF's head when Vince Dooley was coaching.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 28, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> Upon reflection, it seems some of those Gator players that have blown Ga out have been gone for 20 years.  UF has had Ga's number for 17 of the last 20 years.  There is no reason to believe the trend will change in the near future.  I think UF may be in Ga's head at this point, much the same as Ga used to be in UF's head when Vince Dooley was coaching.



Heck Ron Zook beat us.........

I do believe that it is partly mental for the Dawgs.


----------



## proside (Dec 28, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Heck Ron Zook beat us.........
> I do believe that it is partly mental for the Dawgs.



No big accomplishment there


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 28, 2009)

A run-down, bad-heart, stressed-to-the-max, Meyer is still better than Ron Zook. He beat Georgia so Meyer should be able to next year. When Florida has a "DOWN" year they still find a way to beat Georgia. UGA fans need not to get exited just yet! That said, I also believe this whole situation is a bit tacky if not absurd. Why not wait to set up the circus after your bowl game? Bad timing and bad taste in my opinion. I guess Urban just got totally discombobulated but I can't blame him. Alabama has had that effect on 12 other teams this year. Florida will still go to New Orleans and open a can on Cincy!


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 29, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I wasn't implying anything man. I said I hope that his health is ok but that you Gators shouldn't be surprised when rival fans raise questions about what EVERYONE but the ones dipping into the deepest depths of the punch bowl  thinks is a very very odd situation. A very successful coach comes from out of absolutely nowhere and retires in his prime because of poor health that nobody really knew about then 24 hours later he "unretires" saying he's taking an indefinite  LOA? It's almost w/o precedence. If I had to guess (and yes it's an uneducated guess by a rival fan) I'd say that he does have health problems, his family and doctors have told him he should stop coaching, take the stress from his life and sit fat and happy on the millions he has in the bank and do something like being a paid guest on CFB shows from time to time, write a book, etc and he was at peace with the decision. Then Foley and crew saw the red lights on the phone lit up with recruits parents and to control the fire Foley asked him to not retire yet and to say he thinks he'll be the coach in 2010 and to at least wait until after signing day to retire if he so chooses. That's certainly not an off the wall thought out of left field. His timing was as bad as it could've been as far as UF football is concerned. Then again, it's just my opinion of what might have transpired and he might come back in 2010 and win 19 more NC's. Neither one of us knows.





I agree, this is exactly what happened


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 29, 2009)

chadair said:


> I disagree. One of the reasons SOS left was because of the pressure not to win an SEC championship. And that 10 wins was considered a losin season. Even tho SOS set the bar at UF, it is extremely high. Other then Alabama, I can't think of another school that has the same mind set.
> 
> I can say for my self, that this year was extremely dissapointing. I'm not upset by any means, but there was definatley an expectation this year considering the entire team came back.




You need to try to have a open mind about this. The stress is no different than anywhere else. Matter a fact it probably is a lot more stressful at some of these other schools. Every school in D1 doesn't have a talent rich environment like UF does and that I think add more stress to other coaches in the country. This does not look good on Urban Meyers part unless he does have health issues that does not allow him to coach in D1.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 29, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Accubond, unless he has some other unknown issues, this is absurd on UM's part. I guess the stress at Florida is greater than what coaches like P. Carroll, M. Brown, N. Saban, B. Stoops, B. Bowden etc, etc have to endure. There are alot of coaches out there that have been in the pressure cooker longer than Urban Meyer has been coaching total. I must also assume that the strain on his family is much greater than that of any other coaching family in the country. Poor Guy???? I have always liked UM but this is definatley not going to be a positive on his resume!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> ah...that's so sweet Sugarhill.. but wow...such a blanket statement about saying UF fans have no class....wow that wasn't very "Classy" as you say we aren't...lol.........this Gator fan has always seemingly treated opposing fans with class and manners when they were reciprocating the same class.
> You don't see many UF and Bammer fans having problems...maybe there is still a little bit of self esteem issues with Dawg football for their team and coach.



Gator you and me are cool but this is such a crock.  This "Us and Alabama are the elite so we 'respect' each other."  

The truth is, yall don't play Bama that often and they haven't been relavent in years.  There has been no reason for yall to have much, if any, animosity toward each other.

I suspect that all the good will, "respect", and back slapping between the two fanbases will cease very soon if yall continue to meet in Atlanta.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll go ahead and throw some rocks at the sacred cow that is Urban Meyer now that his health is seemingly not such an issue and his family situation is no longer a crisis.

This is exactly why so many UGA fans roll their eyes when some UF fans start preaching about class.  If you dare utter a word that isn't absolutely complimentary of Saints Urban and Tim, you are decried as a classless pig and generally have your character and intelligence called into question.

I have no idea what the real story is here but the whole thing is pretty bizzare.  The cynic in me thinks that Meyer is such an egomaniac that he can't stand to have sterling record tarnished by the abscence of Tebow, Spikes, Strong, et al.  

Part of me thinks the unretirement is nothing more than damage control for the current recruiting class and that after signing day Urbane will suddenly retire again.  

No way to know for sure.

One thing is certain, we will all find out in the by and by.  Until that day comes, I for one am having fun watching this drama in "The Nation" (that cracks me up).  This strange mixture of panic and denial is absolutely hilarious.  On the one hand, we were told that Meyer's retiring wouldn't even matter because Florida is Florida and they wouldn't miss a beat.  Then the same people rejoiced once Little Hitler decided that he was just taking a "leave of abscence."  

So I guess they were lying to themselves and us the first time? Either way I'm sure getting a kick out of all the spin and upheaval.

"The Nation" need not get irate when we call this circus what it is.  I certainly don't want Meyer's health in peril.  But that's as far as it goes with me.  

This nonsense about what a class act he is and how we all have to respect him just makes me laugh.  Here's to hoping that this is the beginning of the inevitable fall for the "mighty gators."  One thing about constantly reminding everybody of how great you are when you're on top, you've got see all those people again on your way back down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> You are crackin' me up!  You do realize that UGA beat Tech this year don't you?
> 
> Really, if you can't beat UGA when you are on top and they are not, how do you expect to beat them when they get rollin' again?
> 
> Very funny!



Exactly.  Sorry KJ but nobody associated with the UGA program is scared of Tech or Paul Johnson.  We had our worst team in years and yall couldn't beat us.  Why would we be worried and why would our players be wanting to quit football.

Yall are never going to have a qb any better suited for this offense than Nesbitt.  Yall will never have a better back than Dwyer.  And yall will probably never get another receiver as good as Thomas to want to spend most of his time blocking.  Yall have the horses righ now and we had our worst team in years and you know what happened.  We are not and never wil be scared of Tech.  Don't let Paul Johnson's John Wayne crap blind you from the facts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll go ahead and throw some rocks at the sacred cow that is Urban Meyer now that his health is seemingly not such an issue and his family situation is no longer a crisis.
> 
> This is exactly why so many UGA fans roll their eyes when some UF fans start preaching about class.  If you dare utter a word that isn't absolutely complimentary of Saints Urban and Tim, you are decried as a classless pig and generally have your character and intelligence called into question.
> 
> ...



two ways i am looking at it, are that um doesn't know if he will be able to coach again and rather then throwing in the towel and letting uf pick another coach and sign them to a 5 year deal, he would (and uf would) like to keep the coaching option open.

#2 is just what sgd said above about recruiting.  i think that the thought of um leaving, would really hurt the class that they will bring in.  many have already stated that they are looking around and keeping their options open.  

personally, i hope that um's thoughts are more in line with the first scenario.  if it is because of #2, then i would have no respect for him.  it would be low down to say that you might come back and coach, when you know your intent is to step away.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2009)

Who was the preseason #1 this year?


----------



## chadair (Dec 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> 1 I'll go ahead and throw some rocks at the sacred cow that is Urban Meyer now that his health is seemingly not such an issue and his family situation is no longer a crisis.
> 
> 2This is exactly why so many UGA fans roll their eyes when some UF fans start preaching about class.  If you dare utter a word that isn't absolutely complimentary of Saints Urban and Tim, you are decried as a classless pig and generally have your character and intelligence called into question.
> 
> ...



1)I'll bite Brad. who said either of those issues were still not concerns?


2)stop generalizing buddy

3)in what way is Meyer an "egomaniac"? just curious. But a man who has accomplished what this man has, I guess would have to be an egomaniac? or because he got upset with certain tribal dance, and served his revenge a year later? 

4)time will tell

5)who exactly on here said Meyers retirement would not affect UF? and I was extremely disappointed when the 1st announcement was made, and I rejoiced like a mo fo an the 2nd one

6)generalizing again every Tech fan is not like Lilburn Joe, nor is every F$U fan like woodswoman

7) I have never told anyone on here to respect Meyer
and if your team has been doing as well as our team has done the last 20 years, you would find it hard to refrain yourself as well


 Bottom line Brad, is Urban Meyer is our coach, and for what he has done for the university in his short 5 year period, he gets a pass from me on this issue. I don't like how it all went down, but I don't know any more of the circumstances then anyone else on here.

Happy new year buddy, and congrats on the future engagement


----------



## chadair (Dec 29, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You need to try to have a open mind about this. The stress is no different than anywhere else. Matter a fact it probably is a lot more stressful at some of these other schools. Every school in D1 doesn't have a talent rich environment like UF does and that I think add more stress to other coaches in the country. This does not look good on Urban Meyers part unless he does have health issues that does not allow him to coach in D1.



aCCubon, I'm not sayin that yalls prgrams are less then ours, I am lookin at it open minded. Your comment backs up whatI'm tryin to say! so if UF wins every game, it's beacuse they have a more "talent rich enviroment"? if they lose then it has to be the caoches fault, because of their talent?

If anyone DOESN"T believe that the pressure in the Big Chair in Gainesville can be overwhelming, consider this:

Urban's team has been called chokers, overrated, frauds, and worse because they didn't go undefeated and bring home another MNC, and "only" made it to the Sugar Bowl with a chance of being #2 or 3 in the country.

Lame Kitten is being touted as a Coach of the Year candidate for moral victories, close losses, and getting his team into the Chik-Fil-A Bowl.  


Richt has been at UGA  for what, 9yrs? No national Championships, struggles with his biggest sec rival YEARLY! and yet, the majority of the faithful is fine with Richt has a coach. And yet Ron Zook never even coached in his first game, and someone (thank goodness) had enough since to start The FireRonZook.com site.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 29, 2009)

chadair said:


> Urban's team has been called chokers, overrated, frauds, and worse because they didn't go undefeated and bring home another MNC, and "only" made it to the Sugar Bowl with a chance of being #2 or 3 in the country.
> 
> 
> Richt has been at UGA  for what, 9yrs? No national Championships, struggles with his biggest sec rival YEARLY! and yet, the majority of the faithful is fine with Richt has a coach.



Stacy, most of UGAs rival fans on here call CMR's teams the exact same things on a weekly basis when his team "only" wins 10 games, or "only" goes to a BCS bowl, and "only" finishes in the top 5 or 10 on a consistent basis. Yes, we struggle with UF on a yearly basis. But don't think for a second that UGA will never beat the Gators again. Usually the UGA/UF game decides the SEC East and the winner goes on to the SECCG. And seeing as recently UF has been a top 2 or 3 program, I can understand CMR struggling against them. It's not like it is a matchup against Vandy or MSU. It's Georgia-Florida, THE 2 best SEC East teams over the course of the decade. Now I'll admit that has nothing to do with the 12 games that UF has owned UGA,  but CMR wasn't in Athens for those games, so they can't be attributed to him, his staff, and so on


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

chadair said:


> 1)I'll bite Brad. who said either of those issues were still not concerns?
> 
> 
> 2)stop generalizing buddy
> ...



Pretty good rebutal man but I would expect nothing less.

Where to begin?  I guess I did generalize some so I deserve to be called out on it.  But I also know that I made sure to use terms like "some Gator fans." as a way to try to avoid people that I like and respect like you thinking that I might be including them.  Not sure what lilburnjoe has to do with this.  I'm done talking to him and have been for a few weeks now.

I certainly was not referring to you but I think you know that already.  I wasn't referring to Gatorb or many of the UF regulars.  But I left the door open for confusion so I guess this is what I'm left to deal with.

Tailstalker or Trailstalker or whoever he or she is told me in the wake of Little Hitler's retirement that it wouldn't matter.  Wouldn't matter.  Losing Meyer and Tebow wouldn't even be a factor.  I'll have to go back and look at who else was of that opinion, for some reason that individual stands out because I'd never heard of them before and I thought the screen name was kind of funny.  I've certainly heard "We won't miss Tebow, John Brantley is just the best."  more than once.

To be fair, I probably let what I've read on other message boards blend into an overall assessment of the reaction to this whole thing.  That's all I've been reading and all I've been hearing from some of my Gator friends.  "It doesn't matter.  We'll just hire who we want and keep rolling.  We're Florida."  

Yes I think Meyer is an egomaniac.  I don't know him personally and might have another opinion of him if I did but all I have to go on is the way he comes off in public.  He seems cocky and pretty impressed with himself.  That doesn't mean that he does in fact feel that way.  Again, I'm going on what I see.  It also doesn't mean that he is devoid of any redeeming quality.  It just means he's cocky and as the head Gator, he already had two stikes against him as far as I'm concerned.

You and me have talked about the "tribal dance."  The fact that so many Florida fans and players are STILL furious about it just makes me think it was a good idea.  As a whole, UF thinks beating us is their right and they think we are supposed be scared of them.  It felt great to see our boys laughing in the Gators's faces and UF unable to do anything about it.  It really kind of gets on my nerves that UF seems to think they had the moral highground.  We put up with Spurrier's crap for all those years, then Meyer comes bopping along and has the nerve to get mad about that?  As the NFL Count Down guys say, "Come On Man!!"

As for the respect thing, any time a UGA fan criticizes Urban Meyer or Tim Tebow there is an element among the Florida bunch (not you so please don't think I mean you) that acts like you've bombed a church.  But they think they are supposed be able to say anything they want about anything associated with UGA and if we don't like it we are laughed at and called "thin skinned."  Inconsistent?  I sure think so.

Your my buddy Stacy but I hope your boys are on their way down.  Yall have had enough success and enough fun at our expense.

Thanks formthe kind words man.  I'll let you know how that situation turns out and if I can con her into saying yes I hope you can be there when I make it official.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 29, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> im not insinuating that at all.....yeah we don't play the bammers that often. (dangit though we have to play them 2 times next year, counting Atlanta of course) but nevertheless, but the last few times we've played have decided national championships so there is a LOT of meaning when we meet up. And you just don't seem to hear or see much of the way of the normal rivalry bickering btween us like you do between UF and UGA. But i guess like you said- its just not the same as what we've got with y'all as far as hatred at this point.



Exactly. Compare the matchups and the records of UGA/UF and UF/Bama....there is no reason for the latter to be a matchup of hatred like there is with the GA/FL game. But I will second Brad on the fact that it is disgusting to see the love-fest of UF/Bama around here. I don't see it anywhere else but here on Woodys. And I think the simple reason for that is that UF fans hate UGA and like to rub our nose in recent records. Bama also hates UGA because this is a GA board that, until recently, was dominated by GA posters. Everybody wants to get their digs in on UGA while they can. I see no harm in that. Believe me, you get what you give eventually. But it's funny to me that the UF, Bama, and GT fans all like to pile on the GA fans around here, then turn around and talk about respecting one another


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Exactly. Compare the matchups and the records of UGA/UF and UF/Bama....there is no reason for the latter to be a matchup of hatred like there is with the GA/FL game. But I will second Brad on the fact that it is disgusting to see the love-fest of UF/Bama around here. I don't see it anywhere else but here on Woodys. And I think the simple reason for that is that UF fans hate UGA and like to rub our nose in recent records. Bama also hates UGA because this is a GA board that, until recently, was dominated by GA posters. Everybody wants to get their digs in on UGA while they can. I see no harm in that. Believe me, you get what you give eventually. But it's funny to me that the UF, Bama, and GT fans all like to pile on the GA fans around here, then turn around and talk about respecting one another



That is exactly what I'm talking about.  Especially that last sentence.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Ill give you the UF and Bammers but this Gator will never pile on with a Techie........just dont like em' at all. Don't care for their love affair with cpj (which for the record i think is even worse than the UF love for UM) LOL....



Oh I agree with that.  Their man crush on that guy is just sick.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Exactly. Compare the matchups and the records of UGA/UF and UF/Bama....there is no reason for the latter to be a matchup of hatred like there is with the GA/FL game. But I will second Brad on the fact that it is disgusting to see the love-fest of UF/Bama around here. I don't see it anywhere else but here on Woodys. And I think the simple reason for that is that UF fans hate UGA and like to rub our nose in recent records. Bama also hates UGA because this is a GA board that, until recently, was dominated by GA posters. Everybody wants to get their digs in on UGA while they can. I see no harm in that. Believe me, you get what you give eventually. But it's funny to me that the UF, Bama, and GT fans all like to pile on the GA fans around here, then turn around and talk about respecting one another


 
What you talkin' bout Willis?   I love UGA, just not quite as much as Bama!   But there are a few of those you speak of around these parts.


----------



## proside (Dec 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll go ahead and throw some rocks at the sacred cow that is Urban Meyer now that his health is seemingly not such an issue and his family situation is no longer a crisis.
> 
> This is exactly why so many UGA fans roll their eyes when some UF fans start preaching about class.  If you dare utter a word that isn't absolutely complimentary of Saints Urban and Tim, you are decried as a classless pig and generally have your character and intelligence called into question.
> 
> ...



We dont have to remind you how great we are


I can see by your posts that you know that already!


One thing I wont be doing when we the Gators ae on the down slide

Crying and hating on teams like your silly posts above

I'll just tip my hat and move on!




riprap said:


> Who was the preseason #1 this year?



Florida Gators were

They did not get BEAT DOWN in a BLACK OUT

They did not let their most hated rival put up 49 on the scoreboard

They did not lose to an inferior instate rival on their own field

We lost  or better said got BEAT DOWN in the SECCG after going undefeated in the regular season

Come on Rip if you going to drink with me

Put down the UGA Koolaid

Crown Royal was just served!





South GA Dawg said:


> I suspect that all the good will, "respect", and back slapping between the two fanbases will cease very soon if yall continue to meet in Atlanta.



Heck we might not make it back to the SECCG

Now that you guys are going to hire a coach that can coach all those ALL AMERICANS  you have up there in Clark County!e



BlackSmoke said:


> Exactly. Compare the matchups and the records of UGA/UF and UF/Bama....there is no reason for the latter to be a matchup of hatred like there is with the GA/FL game. But I will second Brad on the fact that it is disgusting to see the love-fest of UF/Bama around here. I don't see it anywhere else but here on Woodys. And I think the simple reason for that is that UF fans hate UGA and like to rub our nose in recent records. Bama also hates UGA because this is a GA board that, until recently, was dominated by GA posters. Everybody wants to get their digs in on UGA while they can. I see no harm in that. Believe me, you get what you give eventually. But it's funny to me that the UF, Bama, and GT fans all like to pile on the GA fans around here, then turn around and talk about respecting one another



Adam,

If Brad jumped off the Empire state building I am starting to think that you would beat him to the ground!

I am not seeing Bama or Fla fans talking trash to teams that beat them!

Unlike UGA fans on here continuosly do!

Example.....Brad

Florida fans dont hate you or your team

I know that hurts ego's but I am sorry but UGA has not done enough on the field to warrent those feelings over the last 20 years

Dont you have to win more than 3 times in 20 years to be considered a rivalery

You guys want some respect on this forum boardop2:

Try not critcizing teams that beat you

Try not calling opposing players and or coach's names after loosing to them

Try not thinking that UGA FANS are the only ones that have opinions about football!

BTW

Roll when you hit the ground because Brad is going to land on you!




South GA Dawg said:


> That is exactly what I'm talking about.  Especially that last sentence.



FORE SORE


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2009)

chadair said:


> I disagree. One of the reasons SOS left was because of the pressure not to win an SEC championship. And that 10 wins was considered a losin season. Even tho SOS set the bar at UF, it is extremely high. Other then Alabama, I can't think of another school that has the same mind set.


 

Please tell me you are kidding right?  Your telling me that OSU, USC, Texas, Oklahoma doesn't feel the same about winning a NC. 

Maybe I misunderstood your point.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm with Greene Dawg on this one. Was at the huntin camp the last couple of days with my Brother-in-Law which played BB for the Gators. As soon as we heard he changed his mind the next day to just take a leave of absence, he immediately said this is strictly a recruiting ploy.

At first I thought, surely not, but after thinking about the ramifications for UF after his stepping down the day before, I believe this to be true.

I believe Myer was sincere with his stepping down. I think parents of current recruits were burning the phone lines up trying to find out more info from UF. I think Myer and Foley spoke and decided to take a step back and throw water on the fire. I do believe Myer very well may be rethinking his stance and if the off season goes well, may very well coach the gators next year. Either way, this latest stance "I believe" is meant more to help with recruiting than Myer really deciding to coach next year.

I just absolutely can't believe he could give the reasons for stepping down as he did, which had too result from much thought and discussion with his family, and the very next morning, change his mind because his kids practiced really hard and he realized he just loved them to much.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2009)

Believe me Jim, I couldn't care less what people on an internet board think about me. I couldn't care less if they respect me or the team I cheer for. Honestly, it doesn't bother me in the least  

Seriously, this is an internet chat forum filled with nothing but Monday morning QBs that all love and support their teams....well, for the most part. Some support 3, 4, or maybe 5 teams....Comea....errr....tailst.....err.... 

I don't go out of my way around here to bash anybody's teams. I don't go out of my way around here to be a complete jerk to somebody. The only thing I do is remember what some folks say over time, then when the shoe is suddenly on the other foot I remind them of it.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Stacy, most of UGAs rival fans on here call CMR's teams the exact same things on a weekly basis when his team "only" wins 10 games, or "only" goes to a BCS bowl, and "only" finishes in the top 5 or 10 on a consistent basis. Yes, we struggle with UF on a yearly basis. But don't think for a second that UGA will never beat the Gators again. Usually the UGA/UF game decides the SEC East and the winner goes on to the SECCG. And seeing as recently UF has been a top 2 or 3 program, I can understand CMR struggling against them. It's not like it is a matchup against Vandy or MSU. It's Georgia-Florida, THE 2 best SEC East teams over the course of the decade. Now I'll admit that has nothing to do with the 12 games that UF has owned UGA,  but CMR wasn't in Athens for those games, so they can't be attributed to him, his staff, and so on



Going on SECC wins and record this decade you are right. I would just point out Tennessee has held it's own in the east this decade tying UGA with 3 SECCG appearances, but losing every one. latest loss being in 2007 to LSU when UT fielded a better football team than UGA. Had to point that out cause you seem to try to make it a battle between UGA/UF this decade when that is not the case.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Going on SECC wins and record this decade you are right. I would just point out Tennessee has held it's own in the east this decade tying UGA with 3 SECCG appearances, but losing every one. latest loss being in 2007 to LSU when UT fielded a better football team than UGA. Had to point that out cause you seem to try to make it a battle between UGA/UF this decade when that is not the case.



Now now AccuBonD, don't want to hurt your little feelings.....

I wasn't implying that UT isn't a factor in the East. They have been for years and Im sure they will continue to be in the future. Don't worry bud. But more often than not over this decade, the winner of the UGA/UF game has controlled their own destiny to get to the SECCG, meaning they don't have to rely on another team in the East losing to solidify their position


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now now AccuBonD, don't want to hurt your little feelings.....
> 
> I wasn't implying that UT isn't a factor in the East. They have been for years and Im sure they will continue to be in the future. Don't worry bud. But more often than not over this decade, the winner of the UGA/UF game has controlled their own destiny to get to the SECCG, meaning they don't have to rely on another team in the East losing to solidify their position



Now I am really confused I don't see how that is possible when UGA lost to UF the 3 years UGA made it to the SECCG.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2009)

proside said:


> We dont have to remind you how great we are
> 
> 
> I can see by your posts that you know that already!
> ...



My posts are just silly to you because you don't like what they say.  I'll take your word for it about how you will act when UF starts to decline but your current behavior makes that seem very unlikely.  You feel that you have to respond to every single post that isn't totally complimentary to UF.  

As for me or Adam jumping off of buildings, I'll just put your mind at ease about that, it's not going to happen.  But if we did, I'm sure you and Kevin would already be laying down there to give us a soft landing.

Yall are hauling in another fantastic recruiting class so that gives you a few more years of telling everybody how yall's players are just the cream of the crop aand ours are a bunch of bums.


what part or parts of my posts were not true and why?  Oh look, Urban Meyer just retired again....wait.....he's unretiring....oh wait he's.....   LOL.

Jim I'm just messing with you for the most part but believe me when I say that having any of yall's respect makes absolutely no difference to me.  I'll be just fine either way.  Trust me.

When you boys stop running your mouths I'll stop running mine.  When yall stop taking shots at my team, I'll stop taking shots at yours.  When yall stop name calling, I'll do the same.  You don't have the moral highground here no matter how much you may think that you do.  You do the very things that so irritate you when I do them.  

So I think I'll just say whatever I want just like you and everybody else here thanks.  Doesn't make any difference to me whether or not you like it or think I'm hating or bashing.  I'm not doing anything that you don't do yourself.  The only differences are, I'm a UGA fan and don't put an emoticon at the end of every sentence.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 30, 2009)

UM is just buying time so Tebow can get his name legally changed and re-enroll at UF.

Like others have said....it is more of a recruiting tactic than anything else. As long as the recruits have some glimmer of hope that he will be back then they will commit.


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> As for me or Adam jumping off of buildings, I'll just put your mind at ease about that, it's not going to happen.  But if we did, I'm sure you and Kevin would already be laying down there to give us a soft landing.




How did I get brought into this

I would not be waiting if you were to jump. I know Super Heroes can fly Plus it is not part of "The Process".


I will check back in with you guys later. I have the Locksmith here at the house adding some deadbolts before the Vols get to town A pellet pistol is not going to do them any good with what I have waiting for them

RTR!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> How did I get brought into this
> 
> I would not be waiting if you were to jump. I know Super Heroes can fly Plus it is not part of "The Process".
> 
> ...



Just illustrating a point.  Me and Adam are no more likely to copy each other than yall two.  Putting it in terms ol' Jimmy will understand.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2009)

I would just like to add it was reported I believe on ESPN that Urbans decision to stay on at some compacity was not a family decision, his family found out after the fact. Recruiting may play a part but it's my opinion he was confronted on which road had the most zero's at the end that ultimately changed his mind.


----------



## BrowningTech (Dec 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> How did I get brought into this
> 
> I would not be waiting if you were to jump. I know Super Heroes can fly Plus it is not part of "The Process".
> 
> ...


----------



## kevina (Dec 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I would just like to add it was reported I believe on ESPN that Urbans decision to stay on at some compacity was not a family decision, his family found out after the fact. Recruiting may play a part but it's my opinion he was confronted on which road had the most zero's at the end that ultimately changed his mind.



You may be right. Money talks and poopoo walks. How do you think your Vols loaded up with all the Assistant Coaches last year........$$$$$$$$$

It is the nature of the business everywhere. UGA is passing around the collection basket now in an attempt to fill their DC opening, and if Kirby leaves, BAMA will be doing the same thing.

Don't for 1 minute think that Urban is the only one that bases his decision making on financial benefits. You and I also do it everyday.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Now I am really confused I don't see how that is possible when UGA lost to UF the 3 years UGA made it to the SECCG.



Had UF not lost any more games that year after UGA, they would have played for the SEC, hence the controlled their own destiny part.

In '02 they were a 2-loss SEC team before they played UGA. UGA was ranked #5 and lost to UF 20-13, which was UGA's only loss of the season.

In '05, the same was true, with UF losing twice before the UGA game and also losing to USC after the UGA game. UGA finished the regular season 10-2 with losses to UF and Auburn.

In '07, UGA beat UF 42-30 and finished the regular season again with 10 wins with losses to USC and UT. Tennessee finished the regular season with a 9-3 record, but only 2 SEC losses so they got the bid to the SECCG due to the head to head win over UGA, who was named Co-SEC East Champs for some reason. Tennessee finished 10-4, won the Outback Bowl and ranked #13. UGA finished 11-2 and won the Sugar Bowl, finishing ranked #2.

So yes, while the winner of the WLOCP did not go on to win the SEC East 2 of those years, it is still pretty likely that the winner can control their own destiny. Sorry for not including your Vols into my original conversation....


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Had UF not lost any more games that year after UGA, they would have played for the SEC, hence the controlled their own destiny part.
> 
> In '02 they were a 2-loss SEC team before they played UGA. UGA was ranked #5 and lost to UF 20-13, which was UGA's only loss of the season.
> 
> ...



No problem, I can see where Tennessee's 05 and 06 season could clouds one mind that Tennessee hasn't been a factor in the east this decade when they have been to the same amount of SECCG as UGA. I would also like to add UF and UT is the only two that beat there main rivals in the east in a season this decade and went on to the SECCG.

If you look UGA and UF's record and SECC wins they have a clear lead over UT this decade. IMO though the records could be skewed if you factored in strength of schedule as far as OOC opponents and not leaving the south. That is changing though with UGA finally going places the last couple of year with a 1-1 record out of the south during the regular season. That is something us rivals fans can share equally once you dog get a few more road games under your belt against worthy opponents.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> No problem, I can see where Tennessee's 05 and 06 season could clouds one mind that Tennessee hasn't been a factor in the east this decade when they have been to the same amount of SECCG as UGA. I would also like to add UF and UT is the only two that beat there main rivals in the east in a season this decade and went on to the SECCG.
> 
> If you look UGA and UF's record and SECC wins they have a clear lead over UT this decade. IMO though the records could be skewed if you factored in strength of schedule as far as OOC opponents and not leaving the south. That is changing though with UGA finally going places the last couple of year with a 1-1 record out of the south during the regular season. That is something us rivals fans can share equally once you dog get a few more road games under your belt against worthy opponents.



Problem with the OOC thing is, those games don't factor into the SECCG. If they did, UGA would have went in '07 instead of UT since they had lost to UCLA already that year. But they only had 2 SEC losses like UGA and held the head to head tiebreaker.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Problem with the OOC thing is, those games don't factor into the SECCG. If they did, UGA would have went in '07 instead of UT since they had lost to UCLA already that year. But they only had 2 SEC losses like UGA and held the head to head tiebreaker.



That why I said record it was more a shot to the dogs that bark about CMR record at UGA. We will see now how he fairs against worthy opponents now out of the south and away from Athens. Which I haven't looked at UGA future schedule I am just guessing they will continue now to schedule teams like Arizona St. and Ok. St. away.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2009)

UGA has played pretty good OOC opponents over the years. Much better than some other teams in the conference. What sounds better, GT, Ariz St and Ok St, or Charleston Southern, UTC, FIU, or something similar??


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> Please tell me you are kidding right?  Your telling me that OSU, USC, Texas, Oklahoma doesn't feel the same about winning a NC.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood your point.



I guess I didn't name every school I thought was high pressured. I was disagreein with Accubon sayin that "The stress he's went thru is no different than any other coach at these Division 1 programs"

I would definately put Texas on that list, and OU not far behind. Really never thought about tOSU tho, didn't know they actually played football up there


----------



## proside (Dec 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> My posts are just silly to you because you don't like what they say.  I'll take your word for it about how you will act when UF starts to decline but your current behavior makes that seem very unlikely.  You feel that you have to respond to every single post that isn't totally complimentary to UF.
> 
> As for me or Adam jumping off of buildings, I'll just put your mind at ease about that, it's not going to happen.  But if we did, I'm sure you and Kevin would already be laying down there to give us a soft landing.
> 
> ...



You were the one that Brought Florida in your wet dream about CMR!

Your not hating or bashing

Sounds like your crying to me

I dont come on here stroking my coach and or ego and blame all our misfortune's on rival teams!

Here are some difference's between you and Iop2:

I admire a player that cries after a loss

You admire a player that gets drunk and spoons other men

I admire a player that cries after a loss

You admire a player that takes his self out of the game after making a good play

Your teams coach's are getting fired

Our coach's are excepting promotions!

Except for 1 and he cant make up his mind what he is going to do!

As far as the emoticon's

This is my world and I can do what ever  I like!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2009)

chadair said:


> I guess I didn't name every school I thought was high pressured. I was disagreein with Accubon sayin that "The stress he's went thru is no different than any other coach at these Division 1 programs"
> 
> I would definately put Texas on that list, and OU not far behind. Really never thought about tOSU tho, didn't know they actually played football up there



When you say "Other then Alabama, I can't think of another school that has the same mind set."
That doesn't imply your just trying to name a few as examples. 

And yes, they do actually play football up there and they have been doing it, APPARENTLY, way longer than the gators. Actually, I would say there is way more pressure to win NC's at OSU since they have done it in multiple decades including this past one. They have won them before and after you were born and more than twice as many as you're beloved Gators.

Oh Yea, Happy New Year!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 31, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> When you say "Other then Alabama, I can't think of another school that has the same mind set."
> That doesn't imply your just trying to name a few as examples.
> 
> And yes, they do actually play football up there and they have been doing it, APPARENTLY, way longer than the gators. Actually, I would say there is way more pressure to win NC's at OSU since they have done it in multiple decades including this past one. They have won them before and after you were born and more than twice as many as you're beloved Gators.
> ...



You made realize something the pressure to win a NC at Tennessee is the same or greater than at Florida. It has been since 98 Tennessee has won one and it finally costed a coach of 17 years his job. hmmmm


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You made realize something the pressure to win a NC at Tennessee is the same or greater than at Florida. It has been since 98 Tennessee has won one and it finally costed a coach of 17 years his job. hmmmm



I believe if he would have competed for the SEC title more than he had he would still be there.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 31, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> I believe if he would have competed for the SEC title more than he had he would still be there.



Maybe, but I just said that to back up my claim that the pressure at UF is the same as anywhere else matter of fact coming off of winning two recently it might be less. Keep in mind also the pressure had been on Fulmer for years before he stepped down.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Maybe, but I just said that to back up my claim that the pressure at UF is the same as anywhere else matter of fact coming off of winning two recently it might be less. Keep in mind also the pressure had been on Fulmer for years before he stepped down.



I agree with you.


----------



## proside (Dec 31, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> UGA has played pretty good OOC opponents over the years. Much better than some other teams in the conference. What sounds better, GT, Ariz St and Ok St, or Charleston Southern, UTC, FIU, or something similar??



I am not sure who your talking about?

Give me a hint

What is that teams record over  UGA the last 20 years?


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2009)

Gatornation79 said:


> ESPN just reported that Urban Meyer is staying, and is gonna take a leave of abscene next season, then return to coaching. O-corinator Steve Adizzio will coach next yr. That is great news



He just wanted a leave of absence to get over his double broken heart of getting leveled in the SEC championship and losing his baby boy Tebow........


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

proside said:


> I am not sure who your talking about?
> 
> Give me a hint
> 
> What is that teams record over  UGA the last 20 years?



Thanks for your comments, but seriously, what does that have to do with the conversation at hand??  We were talking about OOC opponents where AccU said UGA doesn't man up and play good OOC teams....in which case, I believe UGAs were a LOT stronger than UFs....or Bamas for that matter  I dont think you are naive enough to disagree with me on that


----------



## proside (Dec 31, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Thanks for your comments, but seriously, what does that have to do with the conversation at hand??  We were talking about OOC opponents where AccU said UGA doesn't man up and play good OOC teams....in which case, I believe UGAs were a LOT stronger than UFs....or Bamas for that matter  I dont think you are naive enough to disagree with me on that



So Bad Brads attitude has rubbed off on you or your just trying to impress him

1st off this was a Meyer staying thread not a UGA having a tougher OOC schedule than Fla

I will agee with you though about our weak OOC schedule

Wait no I wont

It actually was embarassing to me

You want to keep talking about how you guys play tuffer teams than us

But we have owned you guys for the last 20 years

So my Question to you Mr. Soprano

Does that make UGA part of our weak schedule?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

proside said:


> So Bad Brads attitude has rubbed off on you or your just trying to impress him
> 
> 1st off this was a Meyer staying thread not a UGA having a tougher OOC schedule than Fla
> 
> ...



Good to see somebody whizzed in your cheerios again lately  So what, now 2 fans of opposing schools of the one that you adore can't have a conversation about OOC strength without insulting you Gator fans somehow  The 2 of us were talking about how UGA, UF, and UT are the 3 main competitors in the SEC East every year as well as the OOC schedules of UT and UGA. So heaven forbid somebody bring up their teams OOC opponents compared to the cupcake schedule that UF plays, that you agree is pathetic I might add, and it somehow flips the switches in the that ol ticker of yours? What gives dude  Who ever mentioned Proside, or Jim, or the Florida Gators? I was debating to someone that our OOC was actually impressive compared to that of some teams in our conference. You don't disagree with me on that, so what's the need for you snooty little remarks of owning UGA? Do you think I don't know what our recent record is against ya'll? Your comments just seem a little unnecessary to be honest. You've been a good fan and a good debater around here lately...but obviously something has you in a foul mood the last few days.... 

But to answer your genius little question at the end.....No. UGA has nothing to do with your pathetic OOC schedule


----------



## proside (Dec 31, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Good to see somebody whizzed in your cheerios again lately  So what, now 2 fans of opposing schools of the one that you adore can't have a conversation about OOC strength without insulting you Gator fans somehow  The 2 of us were talking about how UGA, UF, and UT are the 3 main competitors in the SEC East every year as well as the OOC schedules of UT and UGA. So heaven forbid somebody bring up their teams OOC opponents compared to the cupcake schedule that UF plays, that you agree is pathetic I might add, and it somehow flips the switches in the that ol ticker of yours? What gives dude  Who ever mentioned Proside, or Jim, or the Florida Gators? I was debating to someone that our OOC was actually impressive compared to that of some teams in our conference. You don't disagree with me on that, so what's the need for you snooty little remarks of owning UGA? Do you think I don't know what our recent record is against ya'll? Your comments just seem a little unnecessary to be honest. You've been a good fan and a good debater around here lately...but obviously something has you in a foul mood the last few days....
> 
> But to answer your genius little question at the end.....No. UGA has nothing to do with your pathetic OOC schedule



You UGA fans are amazing

You bash other teams for no reason then criticize their fans for defending their team

If you want to remind me how weak are OOC schedule is which we both agree on!

Then I will remind you how superior our porgram, our coach's and most of all our players are to UGA's which we both have agreed on!

You and Brad keep calling me old man or referred to me as old

I guess your right I am

Back in my day our heroes were not guys that spooned with other guys!


But I guess its the sign of the times!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not referring to you as old at all bud. I have no idea how old you are. Im just a country boy that uses the word "ol" a good bit I guess. Kind of like "ain't" and "reckon"..... My fault 

But again Jim, I wasn't slamming your team at all. Sorry for ruffling your "ol" feathers  I don't blame UF for playing cupcake OOC games. It gains absolutely nothing to schedule strong OOC teams. In fact, it is dangerous and the risk doesn't equal the reward. Smart move in my opinion. It almost guarantees 2 or 3 more wins a year. I was just debating with AccU that our OOC schedule was not as weak as he tried to make it seem. That's all man. Nothing more. I'm not out to get ya 

Happy New Year


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2010)

proside said:


> You were the one that Brought Florida in your wet dream about CMR!
> 
> Your not hating or bashing
> 
> ...



Fair enough Jim.  Not real sure how serious you are about any of this but crying is about the last thing I'm doing. but in light of recent statements by you maybe you meant that as a compliment.

If you are being serious that's ok by me and if you're joking that's cool too.  But I do find it odd that you would be that bent out of shape about what I posted.  I don't see how it can matter to you that much.

I don't know if you were hoping for some big internet brawl but if you were I'm gonna have to dissapoint you.  I just don't care enough man.  

I was thinking the other day that I spent 5 months feuding with lilburnjoe.  That's stupid.  The opinion of some guy on an internet forum just isn't that important.  

Niether one of us is going to change the other one's mind and I couldn't care less whether or not some faceless guy that I've never met appreciates what I add to the discussion.  I do find it odd that just because I said something critical of UF you felt the need to point me out as what you see as the typical idiot UGA fan who doesn't know anything.  I guess the moral of that story is if you love UF, Meyer, and Tebow your smart and are a great guy.  Bit of an overreaction.  Anyway, good luck against Cincy and happy hunting where finding somebody to have a cyber war with is concerned.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2010)

Back to the subject of Meyer and the unretirement.  It will be interesting to see how it plays out.  Tony Barnhart wrote a piece about it and said that we probably haven't even scratched the surface on all this.  Right now they still have a game to play and the NC is coming up.  After that it's gonna crank up as far as media attention/speculation and everybody wanting to know when or if Meyer is coming back.  From then until signing day it's gonna be a circus because a lot of people, including me, at least partially believe that this is damage control where recruiting is concerned.  No way to know.

Obviously I hope Meyer leaves but I also hope that whatever health problems he's having get resolved.

I do have a hard time wrapping my mind around how a man like Meyer who has reached the pinnacle of his profession at the age of 45 can be under enough stress to cause him to at least consider walking away.  That's not a simple indictment of Meyer, it's an indictment of the whole thing.

The man has won two NCs in four years.  The '09 senior class will go down in history as one of the greatest to ever step on the field at any school.  So what is Urban so stressed out about?  Job security?  If his job isn't secure then college football is a big joke and can't possibly be taken seriously.  He could probably have any college football job that he wanted so... .

I've heard some say that it's because he so competitive.  If that's the case I would argue that a reassessment of priorities are definitely in order and I believe Meyer actually said that.

Stress?  College football?  Nah.  Stress is some 19 year old Marine Lance Corporal who is spending the Christmas season in the desert worrying about whether or not some religious fanatic nut job whose name he can't pronounce might blow him to kingdom come at any given second.  You think he might switch places with Urban Meyer or any of us who obsess over this nonsense and freak out about what's said on an internet forum?  I would venture to guess that he would.  If college football causes a man that much stress then Urban Meyer and any of us who think it's that important are complete idiots.  Perspective is everything.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

Good post Brad


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm not referring to you as old at all bud. I have no idea how old you are. Im just a country boy that uses the word "ol" a good bit I guess. Kind of like "ain't" and "reckon"..... My fault
> 
> But again Jim, I wasn't slamming your team at all. Sorry for ruffling your "ol" feathers  I don't blame UF for playing cupcake OOC games. It gains absolutely nothing to schedule strong OOC teams. In fact, it is dangerous and the risk doesn't equal the reward. Smart move in my opinion. It almost guarantees 2 or 3 more wins a year. I was just debating with AccU that our OOC schedule was not as weak as he tried to make it seem. That's all man. Nothing more. I'm not out to get ya
> 
> Happy New Year



I don't remember calling anybody "old" either but I too use it that way.  "Old Adam was telling me..." etc.  Jim I apologize if you took as an insult.  Could just be some sort of cultural disconnect.  Are you a northerner?  If so, it's not meant as an insult.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a thought to mull over......if Meyer wasn't staying, and only did this as a damage control for recruiting, then how about these questions......

-why announce his leaving at this time in the first place?

-why worry about the recruiting if your leaving?

-why would Foley go this route instead of a full blown search for a new HC? (you don't think for a minute Addazzio is the man!!!)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Here's a thought to mull over......if Meyer wasn't staying, and only did this as a damage control for recruiting, then how about these questions......
> 
> -why announce his leaving at this time in the first place?
> 
> ...



That last is an excellent point.  Oh well I'll expect the worst and I'll just hope that he's history.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> now this is just lip service from a high school kid but Mack Brown the recruit that had declared for UF told ESPN on the phone that he had talked to Coach Meyer and that Meyer told him he would be back full time in August....but only Urban knows at this point i guess. Or maybe even he doesnt.



Interesting.  That may very well be the time table.  

Our coaching staff also told Nikell Robey in no uncertain terms that Willie martinez was coming back.  Two different situations but you never know.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Here's a thought to mull over......if Meyer wasn't staying, and only did this as a damage control for recruiting, then how about these questions......
> 
> -why announce his leaving at this time in the first place?
> 
> ...



Might be willing to save him a few greenbacks from that contract if he plays by their rules.....


----------



## ACguy (Jan 1, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now now AccuBonD, don't want to hurt your little feelings.....
> 
> I wasn't implying that UT isn't a factor in the East. They have been for years and Im sure they will continue to be in the future. Don't worry bud. But more often than not over this decade, the winner of the UGA/UF game has controlled their own destiny to get to the SECCG, meaning they don't have to rely on another team in the East losing to solidify their position



When UGA made it to the last 3 SECCG's they beat UT and Lost to UF in those years. UT and UGA have both had problems against UF recently .  Only once in the last 10 years has UGA or UT made it to the SECCG and lost to the other  team . Your last sentence is not true either. The winner of the UT/UF game also controls there own destiny in the SEC East.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> ok..just read where Mack is now saying the August timeline was more his speculation but that Urban told him soon....and the Brantley family seems to think he'll be back soon as well...And that is the Kid we NEED on our side more than any. Brantley...
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...-soon-brantley-pledges-loyalty-to-gators.html



I am not sure how Meyer Lying about coming back would be good for recruiting. It may help UF keep some of this years recruits but it would kill UF and Meyer in the future.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I am not sure how Meyer Lying about coming back would be good for recruiting. It may help UF keep some of this years recruits but it would kill UF and Meyer in the future.



it would help with the recruits this year and he could always pass it off as "his intentions" were to come back, but his health wouldn't allow it.  and it would not hurt uf one bit (in the future), if meyer lied about coming back.  the lie would be on meyer, not the university....and going back to my first comment, he could use the health issue card.


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Meyer answered this question after the Sugar Bowl game tonight when he was asked directly.He said " I will return as the head coach of the Florida Gators.." Done deal.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 2, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> I think Meyer answered this question after the Sugar Bowl game tonight when he was asked directly.He said " I will return as the head coach of the Florida Gators.." Done deal.



Hmm...we'll see. The thing I noticed most was how he kept trying to say "Tonight we are focusing on this" and "tonight we are enjoying this"...

Also, did you notice his wife in the background when he said what you are talking about? She haid a look on her face that looked like she was playing poker and just got 3 A's on the flop


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hmm...we'll see. The thing I noticed most was how he kept trying to say "Tonight we are focusing on this" and "tonight we are enjoying this"...
> 
> Also, did you notice his wife in the background when he said what you are talking about? She haid a look on her face that looked like she was playing poker and just got 3 A's on the flop



I know it.  I hope he's history.


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hmm...we'll see. The thing I noticed most was how he kept trying to say "Tonight we are focusing on this" and "tonight we are enjoying this"...
> 
> Also, did you notice his wife in the background when he said what you are talking about? She haid a look on her face that looked like she was playing poker and just got 3 A's on the flop



That is because Meyer is all about his players and he didn't allow the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- media to turn the trophy presentation into a Meyer health interview....He made sure they focused on the Gator win......


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> I think Meyer answered this question after the Sugar Bowl game tonight when he was asked directly.He said " I will return as the head coach of the Florida Gators.." Done deal.



i think that is still tbd.  time will tell if a minor break from coaching will allow him to get back out there.  i don't see how the time off, during the most relaxed part of the year, will help him out.  what he "wants" and what will actually happen, are not guaranteed to be the same.


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 3, 2010)

Meyer is a driven man and a fierce competitor.It"s in his blood.Only took him one day to figure it out after his scare.He will have to be told he will die, no questions asked, before he walks away.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> Meyer is a driven man and a fierce competitor.It"s in his blood.Only took him one day to figure it out after his scare.He will have to be told he will die, no questions asked, before he walks away.....



we will see.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2010)

I would be surprised to Meyer on the sidelines next year.  I hear the Gators are quietly looking for a new coach.


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> I would be surprised to Meyer on the sidelines next year.  I hear the Gators are quietly looking for a new coach.



 I feel priviledged to read this insider info....We must have a mole in our camp....


----------

